# Lip Exfoliator



## sephoras girl (Sep 5, 2007)

What are some good ways/products to help exfoliate lips?


----------



## perlanga (Sep 5, 2007)

Rub vaseline on your lips and them and then blush them with a toothbrush.


----------



## SalJ (Sep 5, 2007)

I make a lip scrub, as mine get skanky dry in the winter. But basicaly just mix a bit of lip balm or oil (not baby oil) to a paste with a bit of brown sugar and use that, then remove with damp cotton pads or tissue.


----------



## monniej (Sep 5, 2007)

mary kay makes a good lip exfoliator. it comes as part of the satin lips kit.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 5, 2007)

I love to apply Carmex nightly, it contains salicylic acid. Checkout the home skincare thread. This has been discussed and everyone gave fabulous ideas.


----------



## shibo (Sep 5, 2007)

I always scrub my lips with my toothbrush after I brushed my teeth. Every day, in the morning and evening. For me this works great!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 6, 2007)

Smashbox has a good one.

But also you can use MAC's Microfine Refinisher to slough off dead skin on your lips. Then follow up with lip conditionare.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 6, 2007)

I use The Softest Lips Lip Scrub from Bissy's Boutique. Works wonders!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 7, 2007)

I wet my lips with water and then rub them with a face cloth.


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 8, 2007)

A toothbrush works for me!


----------



## sephoras girl (Sep 8, 2007)

I've tried the vaseline/toothbrush, I have/tried the mary kay, but everytime I use it my lips feel good for a while then it really gets dry.


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 20, 2007)

Anything else?


----------



## missroadkill (Nov 21, 2007)

i use the body shop's lip exfoliator and it works well for me!


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanx!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 21, 2007)

i have the smashbox one, honestly save your $18.

just use a wash cloth (it works better, at least with me).


----------



## Milah (Nov 21, 2007)

i scrub my lips with a warm moist wascloth and smooth on vaseline then i cut a piece of saran wrap to cover my entire mouth. i use a hot wash cloth or cotton round on top of the saran to penetrate the moisturizing vaseline.


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Milah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i scrub my lips with a warm moist wascloth and smooth on vaseline then i cut a piece of saran wrap to cover my entire mouth. i use a hot wash cloth or cotton round on top of the saran to penetrate the moisturizing vaseline. I've never heard of that!

All the dead skin comes off?


----------



## ALo (Nov 21, 2007)

I have the Body Shop's Lip Scuff and Benefit's lip buffing beads and balm duo. My lips still peel everyday even though I use these products! I used the toothbrush before and a washcloth followed with vaseline. My lips will be fine in the morning and at night but by the middle of the day I can peel flakes of skin off with my fingers and then they bleed. Is there anything out there to prevent this?


----------



## princessmich (Nov 21, 2007)

I use a toothbrush with my Organic Lip Balm. It has a soft consistency which could be used instead of vaseline.


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princessmich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use a toothbrush with my Organic Lip Balm. It has a soft consistency which could be used instead of vaseline. What brand?


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use The Softest Lips Lip Scrub from Bissy's Boutique. Works wonders! That's good stuff!!


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll have to try it


----------



## dismalspectre (Nov 25, 2007)

I use the Mary Kay Satin Lips, too. The exfoliating lip mask is good, and I like the balm even better. Sticks on your lips a lot longer than most.


----------



## Kristines (Nov 25, 2007)

I've tried the Mary Kay products and they seem to work well


----------



## laura892 (Nov 25, 2007)

I use lip smacker. My eight year old sister leaves them everywhere lmao.

They really smooth my lips...and they smell good 

I don't know if that will really help you but I like it.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Nov 25, 2007)

I just get a toothbrush.. put a bit of cold water and "scrub" my lips. works well


----------



## farris2 (Nov 26, 2007)

I use Beauticontrol's Lip Apeel. I is a mask that you let dry on your lips and then remove and add the lip balm.


----------



## SalJ (Nov 26, 2007)

I find that regularly applying lip balm stops my lips from going dry. I seriously apply it about every half hour though, I'm addicted to lip balm.

The only time they have been dry recently is when I was ill. And my lip scrub sorted that right out when I was better.

Try to avoid petroleum based lip balms (including vaseline). Not everyone will agree but I find that they make my lips drier. And you know what I've found recently, I used to love Carmex but I haven't used it since I switched to making my own. Well anyway, I bought some recently when I ran out of my homemade stuff and it tastes freaking disgusting and it feels horrible!! Vaseline is the same. I was so glad to get some time this weekend to make some more of my own.


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 28, 2007)

I use vaseline....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 28, 2007)

Ditto to Lip Scuff from The Body Shop! I've used it for years and it's great! Cheaper than Smashbox too!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 28, 2007)

Smashbox has a good one. But def try baking soda in a toothbrush like Tyra, its cheaper and it works real good!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree with the others....vaseline and a toothbrush works great. I've also tried the Smashbox lip exfoliator, it also works but isn't as cheap.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 2, 2007)

Yup, vaseline and a toothbrush. I like Smashbox but seems like they are a little high on a lot of things these days.


----------



## sephoras girl (Dec 4, 2007)

My lips are wrinkly...


----------



## spiderfan (Dec 5, 2007)

I tried mixing honey with sugar and rubbing that on my lips after reading someones post on another forum. It was messy and kind of a pain. I was just to lazy to do it on a regular basis which I need.

Instead of all that I put vasaline on them right before bed. Right after my morning shower, I rub them with a washcloth to remove any dead skin. It comes off really easy then. My lips are looking healthier now.


----------



## speedy (Dec 6, 2007)

I really like philosophy's lip exfoliator.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 6, 2007)

I use a toothbrush and The Body Shop's lip butters!


----------



## Nox (Dec 7, 2007)

I just use my regular washcloth with warm water daily.


----------



## sephoras girl (Dec 11, 2007)

I should try AHA instead of scrubbing...


----------



## chiffonhead (Dec 11, 2007)

a little sugar and water mixture works well. since lips don't have the same glands to produce sweat or body oil, the key is to keep them hydrated with a rich balm all day. and try not to lick your lips as that dries them even more.


----------



## sephoras girl (Dec 12, 2007)

Do you put the mixture on a toothbrush?


----------



## chiffonhead (Dec 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you put the mixture on a toothbrush? I just mix it in the palm of my hand and swirl it with my fingers. works great and tastes great!


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 12, 2007)

Toothbrush, then chapstick. it's sooo easy and it really works! Also if you want to plump up your lips and make them nice and healthy, rub a few drops of clove oil on with your fingertips (you can do lip balm underneath if you want). It tingles and sometimes hurts like hell at first, but it makes your lips look amazing.

Clove oil should help with your wrinkly lips as well.


----------



## NYCSusie (Dec 13, 2007)

bee luscious cosmetics makes an awesome lip exfoliator it has been awesome for me and the vibran C lip therapy is great with it. Very soft lips.


----------



## lipstickgrrll (Dec 13, 2007)

Yep, I use sugar as well, use my finger and scrub on. Then on damp lips I put on the rosebud salve. moisture only works if you apply on damp skin/lips. Then you see results. Apply on dry skin and it'll stay the same.


----------



## sephoras girl (Dec 16, 2007)

Is it strong enough to keep lips supple through the elements? (Winter)


----------



## KristinB (Dec 17, 2007)

I made my own. Brown sugar, sugar, olive oil, and honey. Scrub my lips with it. Wipe off with a wash cloth and then follow with rose salve. They are so soft now.


----------



## michixboo (Dec 17, 2007)

let's just say i can't live without my CARMEX!!


----------



## make79 (Dec 17, 2007)

Good info, but even after I exfoliate my lips I get a white ring on the inner parts of my lips after wearing lipgloss for a little bit. How do I stop that from forming?


----------



## sephoras girl (Dec 18, 2007)

I used to have that problem


----------



## fatcat87 (Jan 13, 2008)

As I usually have problems with my lips in winter,so before going to bed,I usually put Vaseline petroleum jelly on my lips, then use a toothbrush for children to exfoliate it and finally use lipbalm again.It's really great as it makes my lips softer than ever ^^


----------



## Lotte (Jan 13, 2008)

*I brush them, using a clean/toothpaste free brush, after I brushed my teeth. If there's still some toothpaste left, it can dry your lips a lot. After that, I put on some Rosebud Salve, and they look great!*

I've heard some good things about a lip exfoiliator by Sally Hansen, but I haven't tried it yet...


----------



## TheStranger1 (Jan 14, 2008)

EDM (Everyday Minerals) has a new product - Gentle Lip Scrub made from 100% pure Jojoba that suppose to exfoliate and moisturize the lips if anyone is interested to try this (it's in the lip color section and costs 4.50$ for 30g/.01oz).

Quote:
Take a pinch of loose jojoba dots, and gently apply to your lips in a scrubbing motion. As it gently exfoliates it also naturally melts into your lips - no need to rinse off! It works as a gentle exfoliator and moisturizer all in one. 100% pure Jojoba and Everyday Natural! This product is loose and weighs .30g/.01oz


----------



## Lotte (Jan 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *TheStranger1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif EDM (Everyday Minerals) has a new product - Gentle Lip Scrub made from 100% pure Jojoba that suppose to exfoliate and moisturize the lips if anyone is interested to try this (it's in the lip color section and costs 4.50$ for 30g/.01oz). Wow, I hadn't seen that yet! Too bad I ordered some stuff a couple of days ago, because I really want to give this a try. Hopefolly there will be some reviews soon


----------



## TeresaJ (Jan 14, 2008)

Paula's Choice makes a product that you put on your lips and let it sit for a few minutes then the funky stuff on your lips just peels away. It was great but it did dry out kinda fast. That was the only drawback.


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Jan 14, 2008)

yes i need recs to thanks


----------



## LaRe (Jan 14, 2008)

Mary Kay's lip exfoilator from the satin lips collection is fabulous!


----------



## sephoras girl (Jan 17, 2008)

didn't work for me


----------



## CGBee (Jan 21, 2008)

great thread...

i have been trying to figure out something for my lips...

i have a bad habit of biting the dead skin off...

heading to the store to get some of the mentioned products...


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 18, 2008)

All the dead skin nevers comes all the way off...


----------



## Mackie (Feb 18, 2008)

i've always used a toothbrush and it really works, it was so so soft. but dont brush to harshly.


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 18, 2008)

If I don't scrub enough it doesn't work

If I scrub my lips too much it bleeds


----------

